# Avery Finisher



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Just wondering if any of you guys have Avery finisher blinds... They have them on sale for $159.00 Kaki new. That seems like a really good deal... Are they as good as the Final approch?


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i like avery better


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Asking which is better, Avery or Final Approach is like asking which is better? Ford or Chevy?

Both are great blinds and will hold up to years of hunting and abuse. With that being said, if you can get a finisher for a steal like you said, go with that one.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Matt Jones said:


> Asking which is better, Avery or Final Approach is like asking which is better? Ford or Chevy?


.........................but which is better between Bigfoots and GHG???

:idiot:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Im getting an avery finisher on Friday at the game fair. Only $149 for field khaki there!! :beer:


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

how do you know that is how much they are there.... is that posted some where?


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

apeterson said:


> Just wondering if any of you guys have Avery finisher blinds... They have them on sale for $159.00 Kaki new. That seems like a really good deal... Are they as good as the Final approch?


Where did you find this deal?


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

I got my Finisher shadow grass for $188 which seems like a really great deal when they are regularly $250.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i got my finisher max-4 du edition for $200 shipped from avery to my front door....i orderd it from cabelas and they didnt have any so they were kind enough to wave everything and give it to me brand new at kaki price


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I was at the game fair last Saturday, but didnt have enough money on me, so im going back on Friday to get it. Hopefully they have a couple left.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Yeah they had some real good deals at Game Fair last weekend, I saw Khaki Finishers for 145 and Foots for 240 a dozen, by far people were buying Avery fullbodies, we drove by the pickup area and the ground was just stacked with those white boxes, I dont think i saw a bigfoot box. Wow were there some hot milfs there too, wow.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Can you provide a name or two of the vendors who are selling the Finishers for these prices???

Thanks!!!


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I am getting mine from a local sporting goods shop. for the 159.00, Reeds in Brainerd MN. I have to buy 3 to get that price but I was going to anyway.... Not sure it they have a web site or not...


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

While they do not list the special sale price on the Finisher, they do have a web site: Reed's Sporting Goods

Thanks for the lead, as I have a big Cabela's GC and this would make a nice PM!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I was there last weekend as well and Foiles had them for $149.99 in his tent against the back wall. There was one place from Michigan that was selling the Bigfoots (note plural spelling) for 240/doz.


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

I believe the place from Michigan is Knutson's. It did seem they were running some good deals there also.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

ndwaterfowler said:


> There was one place from Michigan that was selling the Bigfoots (note plural spelling) for 240/doz.


 :rollin:


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

Foiles had the snow covers for the finisher blind for $50.00 last weekend... they usually go for $79.00.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Yeah it was the Foiles tent that I saw the Finishers at and I can't remember who was selling the Foots, but I only saw one person carrying them while I saw Avery's at about 6 tents, I saw the fully flocked ones and they looked pretty nice up close but wouldnt make a difference out in the field. Those full body mallards look awesome though, they're pretty big and stand up pretty high, the motion bases might be a pain though tryin to set them up in the morning


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I also saw the Finishers for $149 at Foils booth as well as the Sportsmans Warehouse booth.


----------

